# Golf online game



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys just thought I'd tell you all to check this out and sign up to it World Golf Tour it's a online golf game and we can play each other over the net if we're online. We can even start a golfforum country club once you go up a few levels. I've had a bit of a play and found it alright. Take a look and let me know!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh by the way to search for me if you do join my username is surtees there as well


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

This doesn't count for the beer


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd tell you all to check this out and sign up to it World Golf Tour it's a online golf game and we can play each other over the net if we're online. We can even start a golfforum country club once you go up a few levels. I've had a bit of a play and found it alright. Take a look and let me know!


Surtees, I love this game Ive been a member for over a yr, ill look you up and we'll play
My SN is kilgore011101 there to :thumbsup:


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Surtees it says it cant find your username on there when i searched you


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

agggh how am i supposed to get any work done now I've found this - awesome!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've added you Kilgore and whats your user name Stuart?

Kilgore can you start a golfforum country club I cant start one yet because I'm still on hack ranking.

Bob have you signed up? do and list your user name


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Surtees said:


> I've added you Kilgore and whats your user name Stuart?
> 
> Kilgore can you start a golfforum country club I cant start one yet because I'm still on hack ranking.
> 
> Bob have you signed up? do and list your user name


Yup Ill go start one now the username is kilgore011101


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

golfforumdotcom is the name of the club, I accepted your friend request but you wont show as a friend until the next time you log on, when you do search golfforumdotcom and request to become a member
Anyone on here is welcome to join and we can have our own clubhouse!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool I'll come join now. thanks mate.

Everyone else should come join too!


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Surtees said:


> cool I'll come join now. thanks mate.
> 
> Everyone else should come join too!


I tried to invite you to play but you didnt respond, when you are in the play now screen or main menu, whenever you here a chime look for available friends and invites
Usually it flashes orange


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh ok I'll have a look for it I can't play atm I need to be studying.... although golf would be more fun


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello EARTH TO BOB!!!!!!!! come on mate sign up I want to kick your butt online since niether one of us has made it on a big bird to the other ones home town yet. By the way did you see the UCI world championship bike race that was on last week it was in my home town and you could of seen one of my fav courses!


----------

